# Rat?



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

This thing is living in my wood pile with it's babies and chases squirrels away, it's entertaining. I'll try to get more pics. Can anyone make out what this is?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I going with Eastern Woodrat 
http://www.dpr.ncparks.gov/mammals/view.php?species_id=41


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Factor that is what I was thinking too, these things are active. I can sit outside and usually always see a few running around. I got to get these things out of here.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Are you looking for a rodenticide recommendation?

I have one unless you are into trapping. They multiply fast.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Factor said:


> Are you looking for a rodenticide recommendation?
> 
> I have one unless you are into trapping. They multiply fast.


Do you have one? I did buy a little chipmunk trap that arrives Tuesday. I did put out some rat killer traps out today that have poison in a box they crawl into and eat it. But they may be too big to fit in them. These things are huge. There is alot of wildlife in this area, so I can't just spread out rat poison all willy nilly, but I'm open to suggestions.

Wife has been doing recon missions, she positively identified 2 x big rats and at at least 3 x babies. I never knew rats this big were in this area. They just showed up.

All for killing the rats, but don't want to kill the birds, squirrels or my dogs :evil:


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

Factor said:


> Are you looking for a rodenticide recommendation?
> 
> I have one unless you are into trapping. They multiply fast.


I am in need of a rat poison recommendation. I've been using the tomcat bait and boxes from Home Depot, but they keep ripping up foam insulation and getting underneath my house. Also just had my mechanic report back they they found rat droppings next to a chewed up fuel injector wiring harness on my daily driver.

Carl Spackler will be jealous of the shock and awe campaign I plan on mounting in my backyard.

Thanks!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

All:

I am sure you have moved on from Rat issues. Sorry I never posted.

Best Rat defense...


Mouse Bazooka made from 2 in PVC. might could go smaller like 1 3/4.



Has all thread mounted to the cap. The Screw is to keep kids out as a safety measure. You hang the final block from the vertical all thread and screw the cap on.






Not a Federally approved device.. but it works great

Rodentcide
https://www.domyown.com/final-allweather-blox-p-336.html


----------



## TheLawnScrub (May 17, 2021)

Factor said:


> All:
> 
> I am sure you have moved on from Rat issues. Sorry I never posted.
> 
> ...


Bought a pair of these style bait traps on amazon for like $30 to deal with Voles and so far I think they are working really well. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

TheLawnScrub said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > Mouse Bazooka made from 2 in PVC. might could go smaller like 1 3/4.
> ...


Yep work awesome. safe for cats and dogs. You have to keep an eye on the wife though..


----------

